# Genie Imaging / photos2you for development?



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2012)

I was looking around at prices to get some C41 120 rolls developed - none of which are actually valuable, so I can afford to take some risks - and saw some links to photos2you.co.uk, which is the online shop for a lab called Genie Imaging, apparently based in Wandsworth. Their prices seem extremely cheap - £2.29 per roll of anything for dev only. From a quick search I can't see any negative references to them elsewhere online, either, everything seems very positive. Has anyone here used them?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2012)

Genie imaging used to have a lab in caterham where i grew up, got lots of my E-6 and C-41 processing for my HND done there without any problems.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2012)

Assuming this is the same people (which it should be) that and the other mentions I've heard sound promising. I've got a new MF camera arriving soon, so I'll take a test colour roll with that and then send off all five of them, I think.

I don't take a lot of colour, and particularly not in 120 because of the cost, but at that price it starts to look more like an affordable prospect.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's actually not the same company...... I googled them and found the lab I went was run by another company.... They're in Brighton now..... I didn't think they were that cheap...

If you getting chatting to someone who runs a minilab u can actually put 120 through machines for a process only they just can't print it. I used to get mine done for 85p each at jessore but I did work there


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 21, 2012)

As a follow-up to this: I sent off six films (four 120, two 35mm) late last week, and got them back today, which is pretty much by return of post. I've not looked at the 35mm yet, but the 120s that I've scanned seem pretty decent. I don't think I will send my 35mm there unless it's for a special job, as I can get that done for £2 from Snappy Snaps, but £2.29 + VAT + postage almost makes it worth shooting medium format colour for more than special occasions.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 21, 2012)

only just seen this. I've used them once or twice for 35mm and 120.

Generally happy with the processing, apart from the fact that they seemed to end up with some water marks on many of the negs, which I'd never experienced with Peak in Sheffield. May be something to do with London water :-?

As I think they include postage, it's a useful price if you've only low volumes and can't afford to wait to send off a bulk lot.

FWIW, I've been running a sticky thread listing UK film processing companies over on talkphotography.co.uk's Film & Conventional subforum (I'm Musicman over there)

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=341566


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 21, 2012)

I remember somebody else recommending Peak here. I haven't seen any water marks yet, though the fact that three of these rolls are some of the first shit I ever took with my Holga doesn't help when evaluating quality. (Those shots of the inside of the lens cap seem to have come out well.)

P&P was £3.75 on their end by the way - I imagine that's standard.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 21, 2012)

Peak are very good and I've been using them for quite some time, but they put up their prices a few months ago which led me to looking at alternatives for C41. If I had anything really important I think I'd still send them there.


----------

